# Easy way to get abs



## cappo5150 (Mar 17, 2011)

Do a few sets of these and you'll have ripped abs in no time.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Mar 17, 2011)

Recommended by pseudo athletes haha


----------



## joboco (Mar 17, 2011)

Wtf


----------



## Merkaba (Mar 17, 2011)

cappo5150 said:


> Do a few sets of these and you'll have ripped abs in no time.



I'm sooooo stealin' this pic! Thanks


----------



## zoco (Mar 18, 2011)

Easy abs!!


----------



## BIGBLUECHEVELLE (Mar 18, 2011)

This is the greatest invention since sliced bread!


----------



## x~factor (Mar 18, 2011)

This might just work!!!


----------



## CURLS (Mar 18, 2011)

where can I order one


----------



## sassy69 (Mar 19, 2011)

If he had a beer in each hand he could work on his hammercurls at the same time.


----------



## BigBlackGuy (Mar 20, 2011)




----------



## danielz04 (Mar 20, 2011)

Lolololllll......


----------



## Kraez (Mar 20, 2011)

There's just no way something like that could ever work lol. Maybe it'll look like it's working for a couple of seconds after it's taken off, but after that, same old fatty. Picture made me smile though x).


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Mar 20, 2011)

You know it's a joke and not a real thing you can buy right....


----------



## bigdaddymax (Mar 21, 2011)

LOL getting abs with our own ab fat. genius


----------



## saff (Apr 10, 2011)

giys... it's real... i've bought one!

saf


----------



## saff (Apr 10, 2011)

............................... obviously NOT!


----------



## coach5 (Apr 10, 2011)

That's some funny s**t!!!


----------



## DiGiTaL (Apr 11, 2011)

My P90 package came with one.


----------



## Captain Krunch (Apr 11, 2011)

I got one of those in my cracker jacks box.


----------



## coach5 (Apr 11, 2011)

DiGiTaL said:


> My P90 package came with one.



Now I feel left out....That must have been the deluxe package.


----------



## DaMayor (Apr 11, 2011)

Spray paint not included.


----------



## ahiggs (Apr 12, 2011)

ihateschoolmt said:


> You know it's a joke and not a real thing you can buy right....


 
oh damn and i was gonna get one too?


----------



## vannesb (Apr 12, 2011)

wOW AND i THOUGHT IT TOOK HARD WORK AND A GOOD DIET!


----------



## chesty4 (Apr 12, 2011)

Looks like it works like a waffle iron....oooh waffles


----------

